# Peer Pressure, Finally Caved. New Tv



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, Paul, was the straw. Koodos to you. Ever since the vehicle selling blitz started, I have been fighting the urge. Back to when Oregan Camper picked up his new Ford. I have been to the dealer a few times and just couldn't secure a good enough deal, so I continued to fight the good fight and hold off. Didn't need a new TV, but with the deals. Maybe?

Well my local Chevy guy just sent me over the edge. $50k truck, I can sell to you for $35k. WHAT?

Oh and I will take both of your trades (old TV F250 and DW liberty that we have been unable to sell) and keep your payment $200 less per month than you were paying on them together (4 1/2 yrs left on both, little upside down on equity). WHAT?

Oh and I will throw in a Line X spray in bedliner, chrome steps, mudflaps and the sunroof that we had installed for someone else who backed out of the deal. WHAT?

Oh and I will help set you up with any mods that you want at my cost and will not void your warranty whatsoever. WHAT?

Who could say no. Asked DW, let her drive and she says "I like it go ahead". Gotta love that woman. Of course it will be her daily driver, but its our TV.







Thank you dear.

Mods to be installed next week.
4' MBRP dual exhaust from the turbo back
PPE programmer
2' Levelinglift kit
18" Rockstar wheels with 285/60/18 BFG A/T's.

Sorry Paul. They can't get ranch hand bumpers, so I have to save a little and wait for another deal on e-bay like last time.

Her she is: Old and new


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice Truck!!!! I have the same one in the same color you will love the way it tows


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW! Nice Truck and congrats!!! I guess I will get to see if 1st hand at the rally!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

SWEET!! You and DW will LOVE it!!

We have 2 GMC's a 1/2T single cab, gasjobber and a 3/4T crew cab Duramax Diesel.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice truck!









Sounds like a great deal you got! Let us know what your towing impressions are.

Mark


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ray C. Thats pretty cool. We are close enough we should get the "twins" together sometime. Attending Northeast Rally at DB?

rdvholtwood. Thanks Rick. You will definately see her there. Just when I thought I the rally and camping season wasn't gonna get here soon enough. Uhg. Can't wait to hook her up.

ember. Good to hear. Will be fun trip to Maine, the first real stretch of the legs.

Fanatical 1. Will definatley follow up. Ihave heard good things

Oh and they let me gut my old truck. Took out hitch and elec hook up from bed, Roll top cover, flip up radio w/dvd, ipod, etc and back up camera, Husky floor liners, cold air intake and brake controller. What I cant use will sell on ebay. Need to get ranch hand bumper/deer plow.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just curious - was it the deal that made you switch from Ford to Chevy - I have nothing against either - just curious.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Just curious - was it the deal that made you switch from Ford to Chevy - I have nothing against either - just curious.


Yes partially. Only 1 Ford at any of the local dealers and they could not touch the Chevy deal. Young Dodge on Rt. 33 came close with a 2500 CC diesel, but like the Chevy better than Dodge. Lot of new emission stuff on Dodge that cost $1000 on top of $6100 for diesel and Chevy was roomier iniside with a little better amenities.

Asthetically rated. Ford then Dodge and Chevy. Chevy last because not really that big. (Sits low) But got lift. Problem solved.

Mechanically rated. Chevy, Ford then Dodge. Dodge lasty because of new emission junk. A lot on the Chevy also, but new exhaust and programmer will fix that.

My humble opinions, no offense to anyone. They are all a coin toss.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Just curious - was it the deal that made you switch from Ford to Chevy - I have nothing against either - just curious.


Yes partially. Only 1 Ford at any of the local dealers and they could not touch the Chevy deal. Young Dodge on Rt. 33 came close with a 2500 CC diesel, but like the Chevy better than Dodge. Lot of new emission stuff on Dodge that cost $1000 on top of $6100 for diesel and Chevy was roomier iniside with a little better amenities.

Asthetically rated. Ford then Dodge and Chevy. Chevy last because not really that big. (Sits low) But got lift. Problem solved.

Mechanically rated. Chevy, Ford then Dodge. Dodge lasty because of new emission junk. A lot on the Chevy also, but new exhaust and programmer will fix that.

My humble opinions, no offense to anyone. *They are all a coin toss.
*
Jim
[/quote]

Agreed - I'm looking used right now - and - its wherever the deal is...*Thanks for the info Jim*, it is helpful. I just can't wait until its over and I don't have to worry about looking for a TV. Personally, I try to steer clear of dealerships!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweet!!!

Congrats on the new TV! I'm not a huge "brand" fan, so ANY new truck is a great thing!!

Enjoy....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Just curious - was it the deal that made you switch from Ford to Chevy - I have nothing against either - just curious.


Yes partially. Only 1 Ford at any of the local dealers and they could not touch the Chevy deal. Young Dodge on Rt. 33 came close with a 2500 CC diesel, but like the Chevy better than Dodge. Lot of new emission stuff on Dodge that cost $1000 on top of $6100 for diesel and Chevy was roomier iniside with a little better amenities.

Asthetically rated. Ford then Dodge and Chevy. Chevy last because not really that big. (Sits low) But got lift. Problem solved.

Mechanically rated. Chevy, Ford then Dodge. Dodge lasty because of new emission junk. A lot on the Chevy also, but new exhaust and programmer will fix that.

My humble opinions, no offense to anyone. *They are all a coin toss.
*
Jim
[/quote]

Agreed - I'm looking used right now - and - its wherever the deal is...*Thanks for the info Jim*, it is helpful. I just can't wait until its over and I don't have to worry about looking for a TV. Personally, I try to steer clear of dealerships!
[/quote]

No problem. I wish you well and hope it is all behind you by the rally and we will share ooohhhs and aahhhs.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Well, Paul, was the straw. Koodos to you. Ever since the vehicle selling blitz started, I have been fighting the urge. Back to when Oregan Camper picked up his new Ford. I have been to the dealer a few times and just couldn't secure a good enough deal, so I continued to fight the good fight and hold off. Didn't need a new TV, but with the deals. Maybe?
> 
> Well my local Chevy guy just sent me over the edge. $50k truck, I can sell to you for $35k. WHAT?
> 
> ...


Awesome Truck!!!!!

My brother has the same truck but in a 1/2 ton & Gas..........He had the dealer put on Chevy Dual Exhaust.......thinking it would be less hassle and "no issues", since it was "a Chevy Accessory". They Drop the Truck off at our business.and the Spare is in the Truck Bed.........Chevy Dual Exhaust (his was a late 2008 factory order........may delivery) Chevy gives you a tube of Fix a Flat and some other Bs in a little Pouch to address the no spare tire issue..........He called our Saleslady (whom is a friend).........she couldn't believe it............they Took it to Their Accessory Shop and put on aftermarket Dual exhaust (i would have to ask hi the brand) which fits and is designed around the spare tire.............make sure you ask them about the exhaust............i believe the aftermarket exhaust was less expensive as well.

Congratulations!!!! Nice Truck!!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

NICE TRUCK Joonbee!!!!! i'm from the area, what dealer did you purchase from? and just curious, see many 3500's Gmc or chevy.
again, good choice and good luck. you will love it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Your old truck is still a heckuva good lookin' rig







The emissions stuff you talk about on the Dodge is the same stuff on your Chevy (as well as the Ford). They all have it. Durn EPA. Congrats on the new Chevy!

-CC


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkley. It is an aftermarket exhaust. MBRP 4" duals w/5"tips. Another reason, I bought Chevy. Both of the owners son's have them all lifted, chipped and exhaust. Plenty of trial and error done by them or should I say research and development. But they work with a local 4x4 shop that I always use also. They are doing the install and parts order. thanks for making sure I'm covered.

swanny. I went to Muller Chevy in Stewartsville, NJ. Dealt with Mike Muller. Not many 08's around and the rebate ended on the 5th for Chevy. $10,000 rebate. I bought the last of 2 diesels they have period. 08 or 09 and the other one is 2 wheel drive. But he can dealer search for anything you may need. He is the"truck man" there and you can tell him I recommended you give him a shot.

Remembered they do have a 2009 (maybe 08) 2500 CC 4x4. Black on black with aftermarket wheels and tires and I think a leveling kit, but it is the big gasser. not diesel. Very pretty truck, but gasser.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Your old truck is still a heckuva good lookin' rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks CC. No argument. Old rig was definately a head turner wherever it went.

Jim


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks Joonbee


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Sweet truck. Congrats!!! Way to go on a great deal. In this case brand loyalty would have been disloyal to your wallet. Either your one hell of a negotiator or the dealer was desperate for a sale, either way YOU WIN.

Brad


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> Sweet truck. Congrats!!! Way to go on a great deal. In this case brand loyalty would have been disloyal to your wallet. Either your one hell of a negotiator or the dealer was desperate for a sale, either way YOU WIN.
> 
> Brad


Uhm Well?? YES! I had been in a few times and they new my vehicles. We had tried to work a deal when there was a lot less rebate. This time he had money to burn in order to make the deal. $10,000 rebate to start and all hold back. Bonus for both of us is that he "does trucks", so as I said above. I think he has my vehicles placed already and I'm sure he didn't lose money on them.

As my father used to say. "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile". Squirrel I am.

Thanks, Brad


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Mods to be installed next week.
> 4' MBRP dual exhaust from the turbo back
> PPE programmer
> 2' Levelinglift kit
> 18" Rockstar wheels with Nitto Terra Grappler tires.


So if you're going with a new Turbo back exhaust you must be getting rid of the DPF. Make sure you save all of the stock components because they're very expensive and if you ever sell the truck you'll probably need them. Depending on your dealer you could also run into issues by dumping the DPF system and using a programmer to make things work properly. Also depending on where you live you could be subject to emissions testing sometime in the future. If you don't have the right equipment you be have some big expenses. Enjoy the new truck.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Jim that is awesome! Best of Luck with your New Truck!!

Tami


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

MJRey said:


> Mods to be installed next week.
> 4' MBRP dual exhaust from the turbo back
> PPE programmer
> 2' Levelinglift kit
> 18" Rockstar wheels with Nitto Terra Grappler tires.


So if you're going with a new Turbo back exhaust you must be getting rid of the DPF. Make sure you save all of the stock components because they're very expensive and if you ever sell the truck you'll probably need them. Depending on your dealer you could also run into issues by dumping the DPF system and using a programmer to make things work properly. Also depending on where you live you could be subject to emissions testing sometime in the future. If you don't have the right equipment you be have some big expenses. Enjoy the new truck.
[/quote]

Yep. That is why I'm having it all dealer installed and they will cover all warranty issues. DPF gone. They use the 4x4 place down the road and it is added to total price of the truck. I will keep an eye on things for the future tho. In NJ as long as you are registered at a certain weight, you don't have to go to state emissions testing. You are required to self test like a fleet company and then they come around and check on the company. Which I have never heard of happening to a single person. But good advice all the while. Thanks for watching out.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

RizFam said:


> Jim that is awesome! Best of Luck with your New Truck!!
> 
> Tami


Thanks Tami. Now I just need to find a place to put the big screen, so I can take naps in it.









Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Brad[/quote]

As my father used to say. "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile". Squirrel I am.

Thanks, Brad
[/quote]

Saw you posted they work with a good 4x4 shop...........its nice to have that.........my dealer, at the time, was being pressured by GM to use more GM accessories....she ended up throwing the dual exhaust thing back in his face...........I would've liked to see the egg on the Gm reps face that day....

Some days you get the elevator.........some days you get the shaft..........You got the express to the Top floor .........Welcome to the Chevy side









I do like Dodge's new cargo boxes.good use of space............but I like my Chevy Power


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

*Congratulations* on the new ride!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

First I saw this Jim, congrats

Did you hear Muller's announcments on FM 99.9? I was curious myself but not that curious nor do I need a new truck! Now if he was an RV dealer giving away Glendale Titaniums I might have at least made the drive down.

Who is doing the work OK 4WD?

Since your a modder you should get to diesel place. I don't think your done just yet. You should block and finger the EGR and there is a manifold called a BD which goes on the driver side bank of the motor. It removes a restriction in that manifold and provides a tapped hole for your Pyro. The blocker or manifold are not that expenisve but are probably the right things to do. You'll also need to learn a little about the Allison and now that your putting bigger tires on it then you have to find out what goes on the front end. GM's ride way nicer then the others but there is a price you pay--- tie rods, pitman and idler arms. The big tires will chew them up. I also suggest the winter cover. DMAX like to run hot and you'll be a little upset with the mileage in the cold weather but the winter cover helps out quite a bit.

Sorry for spending your money!!!!!! Just keeping telling your self your wife gave you the OK!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I will look into those things for the truck and ask Mike about my new Glendale. lol

OK4WD is doing the work on Friday.

I will add pics this weekend.

Jim


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I spent your money in the previous post now I'll try and save you some.

The Allison will last forever ----stock. Seen many guys with well over 300K on them. Modded is a different story. The general rule of thump is a 90HP gain. They ain't cheap to get fixed though. Something else to bear in mind. If you compared a 60 or 90 HP gain from your PPE on that '08 LMM Chevy your actually at 120 or 150 HP over say a pre-07 Stock Ford or Dodge or a pre '06 GM. Thats hauling the mail and would flat roast those tires you have on there now!

Probably should go 60 HP and keep your trans and then your still 120 HP over those stockers I mentioned above. The PPE will disable your EGR but you still need a blocker plate which is really a piece of sheet metal to block off the EGR from working. Definetely have them do that while they are monkeying with the exhaust.

The guys at OK should know all this stuff.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

NJMikeC said:


> First I saw this Jim, congrats
> 
> Did you hear Muller's announcments on FM 99.9? I was curious myself but not that curious nor do I need a new truck! Now if he was an RV dealer giving away Glendale Titaniums I might have at least made the drive down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the scoop Mike. Have fun spending my money. The DW does.







shh. All good suggestions, I will follow up on them

Jim


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> If you compared a 60 or 90 HP gain from your PPE on that '08 LMM Chevy your actually at 120 or 150 HP over say a pre-07 Stock Ford or Dodge or a pre '06 GM.


WOW!
A stock LMM is rated @ 360hp yet a +60hp chip will create a minimum 445hp? (If I am remembering correctly, a pre '06 Ford 6.0 was rated @ 325hp @ the crank)
Now that is "bang for the buck"!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Its getting done now, so we will see how it comes back. The PPE actually has options for up to an additional 300hp. UH YES. I had to read it twice also. 300hp additional. As you stated stock 365hp and 660lbft torque. It is great now, cant see a reason for that, but its there. Although I may need it to keep up with Huntr70's dodge. maybe he wont see this. lol

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Its getting done now, so we will see how it comes back. The PPE actually has options for up to an additional 300hp. UH YES. I had to read it twice also. 300hp additional. As you stated stock 365hp and 660lbft torque. It is great now, cant see a reason for that, but its there. Although I may need it to keep up with Huntr70's dodge. maybe he wont see this. lol
> 
> Jim


So what are you saying??????????????

Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Its getting done now, so we will see how it comes back. The PPE actually has options for up to an additional 300hp. UH YES. I had to read it twice also. 300hp additional. As you stated stock 365hp and 660lbft torque. It is great now, cant see a reason for that, but its there. Although I may need it to keep up with Huntr70's dodge. maybe he wont see this. lol
> 
> Jim


So what are you saying??????????????

Steve
[/quote]

Why nothing Steve. You have few toys and I need to justify getting a few toys. Thanks for being there for me.









Mods done today, new pics coming after wash.

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

How the heck are you gonna wash when its 10 degrees outside??

If you want, I'll come over and you can do my truck too......









Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> How the heck are you gonna wash when its 10 degrees outside??
> 
> If you want, I'll come over and you can do my truck too......
> 
> ...


Quick trip through the car wash down the street. Come on over.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Here she is with some of her new mods.

4" MBRP Duals from the cat back
2" leveling kit
PPE Programmer
18" Rockstars with 285/60/18 BFG A/T's


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

They look nicer w/leveling kit but I'm too cheap. Wonder is those tires would fit without the leveling kit? I know they would rub on the Classic models . Those stock tires weren't worth anything anyways. What were they the Bridgestone V-Steels? I at least had the upgraded tires on mine when I bought it. Decent tread but they are bad in the snow. Looks like your all set so great luck with it! No more DPF so you can run some decent oil in it other then that 5W-40 . Did anybody start making CJ-4 full synthetic other then 5W-40. I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Mike,

The tires wouldnt fit with out leveling kit.

I was told the stock tires were no good also. Only last maybe 25k miles.

I will probably run the manufactures recommended oil for the first 10-20k miles. Need some breakin wear, before I go synthetic.

I do like the truck. DW even fell for it faster than she thought. Had a sweet spot for the old one. Need to get it hooked to trailer now. Can't wait. Need to camp.

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!!













































Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I have been at it again. Here are some updates.








new rear window graphic. OOHRAH!!









Fold a Cover bed cover









Last but not least Ranch Hand front replacement bumper, aka. deer slayer

Performance side got a Edge Insight monitor and resinator delete.

First tow on Tuesday to the dealer for a once over on the OB. Can't wait.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Very Nice!! I need to get a cover and some running boards....


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

wait a minute. does that awesome truck fit in the garage?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> wait a minute. does that awesome truck fit in the garage?


Unfortunately no. But it being the "man" of the house it stands guard outside and lets little brother (Lexus w/250k miles on it) stay inside.

One day when we move into a house and get out of this development, I will build him his own pole barn.

Jim


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Love the USMC logo on the back window. Great looking picture. Let us know how it tows!

-CC


----------

